

The proliferation of guidebooks coincided with the rise of the Internet (because they all cheat). - kradic
http://www.theage.com.au/news/in-depth/strongtravelstrong-death-of-the-guidebook-lost-in-a-cutthroat-world/2008/04/18/1208025469923.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap2

======
brfox
Quality travel information on the web is not even that good, in general, for
an average web surfer. Type anything like "Hawaii hotels" into google and
you're slammed with websites filled with ads. Or even add "reviews" to your
search and you still get junk. There are a few good websites with real user
submitted content (I forget which websites), but this is an areas where the
adsense spammers seem to be winning.

So, it is sad to see that guidebooks are suffering, since that was generally a
somewhat reliable place to get info for being a tourist.

